# Speedport W701V Fritz!box 3050 WDS Hilfe!



## ITAzubi (16. Januar 2009)

morgen zusammen,
hab folgendes problem ist etwas kompliziert aber ich versuchs mal:
Ich möchte meine Fritz!Box 3050 als Reapter und gleichzeit als Printserver nutzen. Zwischen der Basisstation (Speedport W701V) und der FB 3050 (Reapter+Printserver) will ich noch einen Speedport W701V zwischen hängen. Ich möchte dass jeder Workflow den drucker nutzen kann und im ganzen Haus Wlan haben und Druckaufträge sollen auch über die Basisstation (Speeport W701V) laufen.
Sollte ja so aussehen:

Speedport W701V (Basisstation Internet):
DHCP an
Mac adresse des 1. Repeater (Speedport W701V)+2. Repeater+Printserver (Fritz!Box 3050)
IP 192.168.2.1
SSID: WLAN
Schlüssel: 1234567890 (Vorübergehend) WEP 128 BIT

Speedport W701V (1. Repeater)
DHCP aus
Mac adresse der Basisstation (Speedport W701V)+2.Repeater+Printserver (Fritz!Box 3050)
IP 192.168.2.2
SSID: WLAN
Schlüssel: 1234567890 (Vorübergehend) WEP 128 BIT

Fritz!Box 3050 (2. Repeater+Printserver)
DHCP aus
Mac adresse des 1. Repeater und Basisstaion
SSID: WLAN
IP 192.168.2.3
Schlüssel: 1234567890 (Vorübergehend) WEP 128 BIT
Wie ist das mit der Verschlüsslung untereinander?! Versuche das seid Tagen hinzu bekommen hab auch schon alles mögliche durch gelesen und versuch ich es mal auf diesen Weg. Jetzt hab ich mal einen theoritischen plan aufgestellt wie es eigentlich aussehen müsste, dann müsste ich noch dem Drucker den Anschluss 192.168.2.3 geben richtig?!. Am meisten hat mir die Kommunikation untereinander probleme gemacht. Ich bin mit den von mir zugewiesenen IP adresse nicht auf die Benutzeroberfläche gekommen. Besonders mit der Verbindung ins Internet über alle router!


Ist das richtig das ich meiner Netzwerkverbindung (Wlan) im Workflow eine feste IP zu weise also demnach dann 192.168.2.50. Als Betriebssystem habe ich WinXp Prof. SP 3


----------

